# any longer / no longer / any more / not anymore



## matt_fr

Y a t-il une différence entre any more et anymore?
Si oui quand utilise t'on l'un ou l'autre?
Merci d'avance !

*Note des modérateurs : *nous avons fusionné plusieurs discussions pour créer ce fil.
Pour _Not anymore!_ comme réponse en soi, voir Not anymore.


----------



## Txertudi

Hi,

       It is generally agreed that _anymore_ is an adverb, though some people use _any more_ in the same way (generally by mistake).

For example:

_John doesn't work at home anymore_.  In this sense, it is synonymous with _any longer_.

_It doesn't rain in March here anymore_.  Here, it is synonymous with _now_ or _any longer_ (contrasting a previous and current state).

_Any more_, on the other hand, features _more_ as a noun implying a greater quantity, and the adjectival _any_ negating that quantity.

For example,

_No, I wouldn't like any more asparagus, but thank you._  In this sense, it is implied that some asparagus has already been had, but that a greater amount (more) is not desired.


----------



## xveronicax

Deux exemples: (j'ai essaye de mettre la phrase en francais aussi...)

He does not live here anymore. / Il n'habite plus ici.

Is there any more bread? / Il reste du pain? 


Un site-web en anglais qui a tres bien expliquer la difference:

http://www.getitwriteonline.com/archive/082701.htm


----------



## Zone

Hello 

Which of the following sentences sounds better (more "English")?

- You will no longer receive e-mails at this address.
- You will not receive e-mails at this address any more.

Is there a difference in meaning or not at all? Is one more common than the other?

Thanks for any help


----------



## pieanne

I think they are equivalent - but wait for a native!


----------



## The NoOb

Il me semble que c'est plutôt anymore que any_more ...


----------



## boterham

Is it just me or do you also find 'no longer' slightly more colloquial / less formal than 'not anymore' (neutral, standard) ??


----------



## Franglais1969

I personally think both are equal in register.


----------



## boterham

OK thanks! I was under that impression probably because I hear American people say 'no longer' a lot more than 'not anymore'...


----------



## Bah Humbug

They are both grammatical, but the 2nd sentence is wordy.  I would choose the 1st.


----------



## dillins

Hi, firstly just looked in the dictionary; the word "anymore" doesn't exist so I'm left to assume that it is two words (like it says in my English-French dictionary)

Secondly, if you want to sound professional I would use the first one, however if you just wanted to say it in general conversation I would probably say "You won't get any e-mails  any more" or "I won't send you any more e-mails"

Hope this helps!


----------



## Alipeeps

Anymore definitely does exist and is distinct in meaning from "any more".

Anymore veut dire "ne... plus" - as in "je ne fume plus" - "I don't smoke any more/I have stopped smoking." It relates to the concept of time.

"Any more" veut dire plutôt "encore de" - as in "Est-ce qu'il ya encore de bonbons?" - "Are there any more sweets?/Are there any sweets left?" It relates more to the concept of quantity.

Your examples above actually perfectly illustrate the two meanings:

"You won't get any e-mails *anymore*" - means "From this point in time, you won't receive emails."

"I won't send you _any more_ e-mails" - means "I won't send you any further emails (any more than what I have already sent)". If you said "I won't send you emails _anymore_" it would change the meaning slightly to mean "From this time onwards, I will not send you any emails."


----------



## radiohead87

They're both correct and are just about equal, but I would actually say that "no longer" is just the tiniest bit more formal than "anymore" (or "any more"... both are correct). And that's interesting that you hear Americans say "no longer" more often... I personally say "any more" more often! Just depends on personal preference though.


----------



## radiohead87

According to Webster's, "anymore" and "any more" can be used interchangeably in the sense of "no longer". However, if you wanted to use it in the sense "Est-ce qu'il y a encore de bonbons?" you would need to then spell it as two words: "Is there any more candy?"


----------



## Donaldos

anymore (one word) is found mostly in American English.


----------



## Alipeeps

Well it's in my (UK english) Collins Robert French-English dictionnary and I've always seen it spelt as anymore in UK English...


----------



## Kelly B

Please see this English Only thread for a discussion of the difference between these: Anymore or any more?

British English speakers tend to prefer the two-word version. […]


----------



## The French Connection

Zone,

It would sound "more English" if you were to say : "You will not receive any more emails from this address." 

Hope that helps x


----------



## dillins

I think it is more American to use "anymore" as opposed to "any more". "Anymore" doesn't actually exist in the traditional English dictionary. If you don't want to sound American you should use "any more" all the time, however everyone will know what you mean whichever way you say it.


----------



## xveronicax

Dillins, what traditional English dictionary are you talking about ? Can you point me to a link on the internet so I can check out this dictionary where common words like "anymore" don't exist ? ;-)


----------



## sound shift

I think dillins is right. "Anymore" is not part of my vocabulary; the "Collins English Dictionary" calls it "_esp. US_".


----------



## Cyril14

I agree with Dillins. The Oxford/Hachette bilingual dictionary does not list it.


----------



## xveronicax

Lol, I know that "anymore" is more of an American usage -- but it does exist as a real, legit word! Either way, as stated earlier, you may as well just use "any more" all the time as you'll always be understood --- especially if you don't want to sound American...


----------



## dillins

I didn't mean it as an actual dictionary but a way of saying that "anymore" is an American word brought to England, not an English word. Therefore it is not "traditional"


----------



## chloax

Pouvez-vous me dire quand j'emploie l'un ou l'autre ?

J'avais écrit : "She doesn't live here any more" et l'on m'a dit qu'il fallait utiliser "any longer" mais je ne sais pas pourquoi.

Merci pour votre aide

Chloax


----------



## nikkodeparis

hello,
je pense que any more renvoie à une notion de quantité tandis que any longer parle d'une durée.. "she used to live here.. but she doesnt any longer.."
à la différence de " i used to have milk, but dont have it anymore"
if it helps..
nikko


----------



## Goldsand

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas très bien à comprendre la différence entre  
"not any more" et "not any longer" ..

Pourriez vous me donnez un petit exemple, merci beaucoup pour l'aide.
Salutation


----------



## Oddmania

Salut,

Lorsqu'ils se réfèrent à une durée, les deux sont synonymes. Par contre, il se peut que _not any more_ se rapporte à une quantité (alors que c'est impossible pour _not any longer_).

_I'm not a child any more _ou _any longer _
_I don't want any more water _

PS: Dans le premier exemple, j'ai le sentiment que _anymore _en un seul mot est bien plus courant, mais je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit réellement correct.


----------



## Goldsand

Salut, 
merci pour ton example, je vois maintenant ou chercher ...

donc dans mon cas je peux utiliser les deux ..

I can't bear this noise any longer.
I can't bear this noise any more.


----------



## alexus34

Hi !

"we...exceed our income."
a. No longer
b. Not any more

the answer is B, why not A ?

thank you a lot !


----------



## arundhati

Il n'y a pas de "notion de temps" dans la phrase.


----------



## moustic

C'est faux, la bonne réponse est A. Les deux sont possibles, mais avec l'ordre imposé (we ... exceed) la réponse ne peut être que A.

Pour B, il aurait fallu : We don't exceed our income any more.


----------



## Michelvar

J'ai aussi du mal avec cette distinction, et, personnellement, lorsque une situation n'est plus la même avant et après une date, j'y trouve une notion de temps.

Pourriez-vous m'expliquer ce que vous appelez "pas de notion de temps", avec quelques exemples (je ne comprends pas vite avec les abstractions  ).


----------



## arundhati

J'avais compris la question comme ceci, dans un dialogue :
"-We exceed our income.
- Not anymore."
Mais si c'est une question "à trou", je suis d'accord avec Moustic.
Pour la notion de temps, je voulais juste dire que le "focus est ici sur le fait de "dépasser..." ou pas, et non sur la durée du "dépassement".


----------



## Suehil

My Oxford English Dictionary, for one.


----------



## alexus34

Merci !
C'etait en effet une question a trou.

Je suis surpris de la réponse de Moustic car c est la correction qui indique " not any more"


----------



## Oddmania

Salut,

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec Moustic.

.....We *not any more* exceed our income 
.....We *no longer* exceed our income 
.....We *don't* exceed our income *any more* 
.....We *don't* exceed our income *any longer* 

_Any _(_+ more, longer_,...) s'accompagne toujours de la négation _not_, qui doit être appliquée à un auxiliaire (comme _do_). On ne peut pas appliquer la négation directement au verbe _exceed _et écrire _We not exceed our incore anymore_ (et encore moins _We not anymore exceed_...). 

Ou alors, ça me fait penser à du très vieil anglais, comme dans _A Midsummer Night's Dream_ de Shakespeare : _"Love* looks not* with the eyes, but with the mind"._


----------

